# First tutorial; basic face with parrot & charred eyes (pic heavy!)



## Purity (Feb 6, 2008)

I was bored today, so I thought I'd make my first tutorial! This shows how I do my basics, like foundation, brows, blush etc. and how I do my smokey eyes with parrot and charred eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*What you need:

*





Face (top to bottom, left to right): MAC loose blot powder in medium, Make up store cover all mix concealer, MAC sheertone blush in gingerly, MAC studio fix fluid foundation in NW35 and NW20, MAC prep + prime.






Eyes (top to bottom, left to right): UDPP, MAC technakohl in graphblack, MAC plush lash mascara in plushblack, H&M brow fix, MAC blacktrack fluidline, MAC pigment in silver fog, Make up store tri brow colour, MAC eyeshadows in deep truth, charred and parrot, MAC vanilla pigment.






Lips (left to right): MAC bright fuchsia pigment, The body shop lip butter






Tools (left to right): Japonesque small powder/blush brush, H&M powder brush, Japonesque concealer brush, drug store lash brush, MAC #208 brush, Japonesque #232 crease brush, Japonesque eye shadow brush, Japonesque lip brush, sponge. All the short handled Japonesque brushes are from the touch up tube. They are suprisingly good quality, especially the e/s and concealer brush! I will replace them (and the sponge! I hate sponges) with MAC brushes when I can afford it though so I can put the touch up tube in my handbag instead.


*How to:

*





Start with a fresh, clean, moisturized face. Excuse the hair, I totally forgot to blow dry it yesterday so it looks like crap today...






Apply 2 pumps of prep + prime evenly over the entire face with circulating motions with my hands. I mainly concentrate on my cheeks and t-zone.






Put some foundation on your sponge. I use a blend of NW20 and NW35 since I have a tan which is fading. I then blend them together with a q-tip.






Apply the foundation in a thin layer over the entire face. I start by dabbing some foundation on my cheeks, forhead and chin, and then blend it into the rest of the face from there. Be sure to blend carefully at the chin bone, hairline and the nose.






Time to put on some concealer! I take some of the pinkish/orange concealer from my cover all mix on my concealer brush and dip it in the lid of my sff NW35 to darken it and make it less cakey. I then blend it on the back of my hand.









I then dab the concealer under my eyes and in the inner corner and blend it into the skin with my fingers.






I have some red parts on my skin which needs extra coverage and some neutralization, so I take the yellow concealer and blend it with the foundation, just as with the pinkish one.






I apply it to my face where needed...






...and blend it into my skin with my fingers.






Then, I set the foundation and concealer with blot powder. I dip my powder brush into the powder and then swirl it around in the lid to evenly distribute the powder into the brush. I then apply it lightly to my entire face and add some extra in the t-zone where I tend to get oily.






Now when the base is ready, it's time for the eyeshadow! Start by putting on some UDPP with the applicator on your lids, then blend it to a thin, even layer. If you use too much it will get cakey, less is more!






Apply a thick layer of loose powder under your eyes with the Japonesque crease brush. This is to catch up any fallout from the eyeshadow application, we will brush it off later. It also sets the concealer under the eyes.






Very pretty indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Time for the first eyeshadow, parrot!






Apply it on almost the entire lid






Wipe off the brush (or use another brush) and pick up some charred






Apply it to your outer lid, crease and outer V in a rounded shape






Wipe off your brush again and pick up some silver fog pigment. I only use a tiny bit from the lid since this stuff is highly pigmented!






Apply it over parrot in the inner corner to lighten it up a little






Pack some deep truth onto your brush






Apply it lightly over charred and along the lashline over parrot in the shape above.






Time to highlight! If you use the same brush for all colours, be sure to wipe it off really well before applying the highlight colour, or it will look all smudgy and grey.






Apply vanilla to the brow bone all the way up to the eyebrow.






Time for some serious blending! I start by blending silver fog into parrot and parrot into charred. I then blend silver fog/parrot upwards into vanilla, and then charred in an upwards motion into vanilla and with a windsheild wiper motion. Lastly, I blend charred into the skin towards the temple from my eye outwards.






All blended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Time to wipe off that loose powder under the eyes! I also removed the parrot that had fell down into the corner of my eye with a q-tip.






Brow time! I pick up some of the medium and dark shade in my tri brow with my #208 brush.









I start by filling in the thicker part of my brow. I start by making a line along the top of the brow, and one along the bottom of the brow, and then fill in inbetween. I then fill in the thinner part of the brow.






One brow done. It really makes a difference doing your brows!









I clean up the line with a q-tip and then fix the brows with brow fix, which I work into the brow with my lash brush.






Brows all done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Time for eyelining! I dip my #208 into my fluidline.






Do a thin line as close to the lash line as possible. I do the outer half from the outer corner and inwards, and the inner half from the inner corner and outwards. I make a small wing to elongate the eye a bit.






I then apply the technakohl along my lower lashline. I don't line my waterline since I'm a contact lens wearer and it stings my eyes.






Finish with two layers of plush lash mascara!






Time for blush! Rub some gingerly into the powder brush.






Apply the blush along the cheekbones, in a wiping motion downwards, starting at the level of the middle of your eyes and stop at the level of your nose. Then blend, blend, blend downwards and up to the apples of your cheeks.

(I'm still somewhat of a blush noob, you guys probably do it better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Last step: lips! pick up some lip butter with the lip brush and put it on the back of your hand.






Then pick up some bright fuchsia pigment and blend it with the lip butter. Apply it in a sheer layer to the lips.






All done!







Hope you like it!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Feb 6, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2008)

That looks real nice


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Feb 6, 2008)

I love it. So pretty :]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 6, 2008)

Great tut!! I ordered parrot last week and I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 6, 2008)

You're so gorgeous! great tut.


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 6, 2008)

you always look great and your eyes are so perfect =)


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful tutorial!  Love the look & your lips look great


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 7, 2008)

Loved IT!!!!! gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the lips!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Feb 7, 2008)

You're a natural beauty!
& I love how you did the lips, they look great


----------



## sulci (Feb 7, 2008)

great tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so jealous of your skin!


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the tutorial, the make-up, the eyes, the lips and the detailed step-by-step instruction! You look gorgeous, hope to see more tuts from you


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 7, 2008)

love this tutorial!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tut!! Great look!


----------



## breechan (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the way you explained everything really clearly. Thank you!


----------



## Purity (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for the great response! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad the tut is understandable, it's harder than you think to explain every step you do with just pictures (and you end up with a lot more pictures than you would think). It was really fun making it though, so I will probably make more!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't wait to try this!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for all of your hard work....This is a great tutorial and can easily be followed...Yes, I would like to see more tuts from you....Again, THANKS!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 7, 2008)

GREAT tutorial!  This is such a beautiful look!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 7, 2008)

Very pretty! I love parrot on you!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 7, 2008)

Great job and look.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 7, 2008)

i love this!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 7, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 8, 2008)

you're absolutely stunning. thanks!


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 8, 2008)

Snyggt


----------



## guriya (Feb 12, 2008)

u done gr8 job dear....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2008)

soo pretty! i always always love your looks


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Feb 14, 2008)

Wonderfull tut' !
thanks


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 14, 2008)

fantastic job !


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for this tutorial!  I learned a lot from it and it looks so beautiful!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the tut
im gonna use this one


----------



## Navessa (Mar 3, 2008)

that's beautiful!  fabulous job!


----------



## Anita (Mar 5, 2008)

Hot!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 14, 2008)

That has got to be one of the best tutorials i have seen.You did a GREAT job girl,and the make up looks perfect.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

love it!


----------



## slowdear (Mar 14, 2008)

I love it, it's very pretty.


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think I might try this this week...I love the step by step and simple to read directions..thanks a lot girl!


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome, i love it!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Mar 20, 2008)

You're beautiful. You look similar to Ellen Page from Juno!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

I loved everything! The eyes, cheeks and lips look soo amazing together!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

wow! nice


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you for the tut


----------



## shandhra (Apr 8, 2008)

waoooooo so gorgeous!!!


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 26, 2008)

I need UDPP so bad and I can't find any in Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where are you getting yours?

btw I like the tutorial!


----------



## Purity (Apr 27, 2008)

*rabidelioise:* You can't find udpp in stores in Sweden, you have to get it online. The cheapest place to get it is from lookfantastic.com or hqhair.com, but if you want to order from a Swedish site, blush.se and eleven.se also stocks it.


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 27, 2008)

I love it, it works so amazing with ur eyes!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 3, 2008)

I got that touch-up tube- it's great for traveling and for my purse!


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks! Really great tutorial! You allways end up with such a good result!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 6, 2008)

you are absolutely gorgeous, love this look on you!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

Stunning! Also that's some of the best brow filling I've ever seen


----------



## jbid (Jul 17, 2008)

very helpful, thank you! 
you're gorgeous.


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, so pretty, I especially love how you used the pigment on your lips


----------



## user11 (Sep 2, 2008)

u are so pretty...u seem a lot to me Thora Birch!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

Great tut! This is a gorgeous look for you.


----------



## Pixiya (Sep 4, 2008)

Love the colours, good job ^^


----------



## meg_curls (Sep 4, 2008)

awesome use of color.  especially parrot


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for this, it really gave good tips wiht the cover all mix, must try that out next time I do my face


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice! funny i love to use parrot and charred together too!


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 21, 2008)

love this look - beautiful.  Thanks!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 21, 2008)

youre also pretty without makeup! i love this fotd


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lolita_018 (Sep 24, 2008)

great work! thank you...


----------



## Walelia (Sep 24, 2008)

You kinda look like Ellen Page! Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your skills rock!


----------



## rusa (Sep 25, 2008)

you look really nice,perfect make-up


----------



## Rennah (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for this!
You look beautiful without foundation, btw.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 7, 2008)

oooh i love this look, you explain very well!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!  I love the diagram you inserted for the shaping with Deep Truth.  

Off to Ebay to find Parrot ... what an awesome colour!  Love the whole face!


----------



## pichicho48 (Oct 16, 2008)

It is very pretty


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

Awseome tutorial! I will try it!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this look, it looks so good on you. And you've got some perfect-o liner skills girl!


----------



## Dimple (Oct 18, 2008)

Great tut. You have started two new lemmings for me - Parrot and Charred.


----------

